# Scrubbing with glass



## cerise (Jul 1, 2012)

I am looking for glass flask and I dont know what the names of the flask are.Can anyone tell me the names of the glass attachments that I will need for a small batch,Of not more than 2000 ml at a time.I just want to do a simple digestion flask to one or two neutralizing flasks.Of course these flask will be in a fume hood ,I want to try and eliminate the fume.I am digesting processors in nitric and eventually AR.I am also using the magnetic hotplate.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 1, 2012)

You can do everything you are proposing in regular beakers...

Your title might suggest that you are looking for a way to scrub the fumes. If you are looking for lab glass for this purpose, then you might want to look into erlenmeyer flasks, and of an appropriate size. You can do a search on the forum and find discussion about scrubbing fumes using different methods, some of which use erlenmeyer flasks to do so.

Scott


----------



## cerise (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank-you


----------

